# Online PLL trainer



## Roman (Sep 16, 2016)

This tool will help you to practice PLL recognition and execution.

http://bestsiteever.ru/pll

Select PLL cases you would like to practice
Scramble the cube without looking at it
Start the timer (spacebar)
Try to recognize and execute PLL as fast as possible
Figure out what cases you do slower and work on them.
Happy practicing!



Spoiler: Hotkeys




Spacebar to control the timer;
Delete to delete last time;
Shift+delete to clear session.






Spoiler:  Block position explanation



Some PLLs have block(s). U-perms have 1x3 block, J-perms have one 1x3 and one 1x2 block. A&V have two 1x2 blocks, Z,H,E dont have any blocks.
I denote block position with two letters. BL means this: if PLL have only one block, it will be on the back. If two, they will be on the back and left sides. Examples for PLL cases with BL block:
* Ja will have 1x3 block on the back and 1x2 on the left; Jb - 1x3 on the left and 1x2 on the back
* A-perm will basically be a threecycle UFL -> UFR -> UBR
* U-perm will have its only block on the back. R and G-perms will also have their 1x2 blocks on the back.
* Z,H,E,Ns can be in any position. For T-perm, BL block = 1x2 blocks on B and F and headlines on L

So the most difficult (and interesting) challenge here is to only generate PLLs with BL block and try to recognize them by two sides (only looking at front and right side).



I will gather feedback and see how much people will actually find it useful - based on that I will probably add some features in the future. I am also planning on creating similar app for COLL and ZBLL.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> I am also planning on creating similar app for COLL and ZBLL.


why not 3style?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2016)

Cool, Roman! Would love to use a ZBLL expansion.


----------



## FJT97 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anthony said:


> Cool, Roman! Would love to use a ZBLL expansion.




This.

Your site is not the best site ever. But it would be if it would be for zbll!

Looking forward to this!

@ZZQueen


----------



## Wik (Jan 7, 2017)

It's absolutely useful! Respect with big thanks!


----------



## samwernersson (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks! I tried it out today and it helped me.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 15, 2017)

A few things, First, This is sweet! Second how hard is this to make? I have no coding experience but would love to make this for 2x2. Thanks


----------



## bugybunny (Mar 22, 2018)

PLL trainer does not work on mobile. It maybe never was intended to as you write that you have to start it with spacebar but your OLL trainer works on mobile 

Using Android 8.1 with Chrome 65 but I really think it's not supposed to work with the current implementation.



Duncan Bannon said:


> how hard is this to make? I have no coding experience but would love to make this for 2x2. Thanks



This would be pretty hard when you first had to learn how to code. But it would be a good project to learn and start programming  I think it wouldn’t be hard to do program something like this for 2x2.


----------

